# Vitamin D3



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i have some questions about it. the older i get the more exhausted i feel during the winter months, living here in the great PNW. i've had several people recommend vit-D. today i purchased vit D-3 (1000iu). i did some googlin' but i need to know others personal experiences. 

do i take on full stomach or does it matter? will i experience any 'unknown and unwelcomed side effects'? how long will it take before i begin to feel more energy and have the ability to ignore this humongus cloud-cover that invades my life for about 6 months out of the year? 

many moose-thanks~ML


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Honestly, I started taking it about 2 months ago and I see such a difference!! I rarely get the 3 pm drowsies and have been sleeping way better. I've also noticed my dreams are more vivid but I AM sleeping so that's good. 

I take it in the morning with the rest of my vitamins after breakfast.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

You will need to take 10 to 15k units a day for a while to get a build up in your system so don't expect it start right away


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

My doctor is having me take it daily. She says almost no one gets the amount of Vitamin D that we need, particularly in the winter. But I can't tell any difference in how I feel when taking it. Wish I did.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Get a sad light.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I find that the cure usually involves spending the winter on a beach in Mexico(hence my moniker). 

Vitamin D supplements have never helped me, tanning beds didn't help, expensive lights didn't help, more green foods didn't help either. My depression is so bad during the winter that I have to go south in the winter time. 

I'm fighting it right now, but so far we haven't had a lot of overcast days. If that starts, I'll have to head down to south Texas at least. Before I could afford to travel, I spent the winter horribly depressed and pretty much non-functioning.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

many moose-thanks for the replies. haley and simpleG...i've never lived in your states, do u'ns have what seems like total darkness during winter months? i'm a transplant here from IN and we had sunshine regardless of the weather. in WA state, we got chill to the bone rain and what feels like living in the dark for about 7 hours a day during the winter months. i leave for work @7 (it's dark), leave @4 (it's dark). LT...how does a sad light work....does it work? moose-thank~ML


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

We take ours with dinner. I felt like a zombie before supplementing...one with the couch. Was tested to be severely deficient. I have to take 10,000 units a day. Hubby takes 5000 a day, kids (ages 1, 4 and 7) each take 2000 a day. This is in addition to our multivitamins and year round. Not just winter time. No adverse effects, just goodness


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I claim no expertise in this area, but if you are taking D3, many times it is recommended that you take calcium to maximize the benefits. And if you are taking calcium, you need to take magnesium because they work so closely together and need to balance one another. 

I tested low for Vit D and the doc prescribed 50000 units once a week. That cost $$$$, so I switched to an over the counter does that I take daily and only costs $. When I asked doc about the calcium and magnesium connection, which I only knew of because of articles I had read about cattle and goat health, he said he wasn't a nutritionist and didn't know. Another doc later ran blood work and confirmed the D, Ca, and Mg were all in the proper zone and that was a few years after doing my own research to establish dosages.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I try to eat more canned sardine fillets and kale (kale chips baked in the oven) in the winter, for the omega fatty acids and the vit D.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't take additional calcium beyond consuming dairy and what is in my multivitamin, but my husband and I do take an additional 500 mg. magnesium. Most Americans are deficient in magnesium as well.

I should add....I became vitamin d deficient when I became hypothyroid a few years ago. I then had my thyroid removed last year because of cancer. Apparently there is a link.

If you are hypothyroid you should probably be taking vitamin D, according to my endocrinologist.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

haley1 said:


> You will need to take 10 to 15k units a day for a while to get a build up in your system so don't expect it start right away


If you're real low now, supplements may not cut it. You should get a lab done. If D is real low, your doc can give you a vitamin d shot to jump start and then the supplements will do some good.

Next summer, you need to get sun on as much of your body as possible as often as you can. You can store up vitamin d in your body for winter. Last summer, I got my D all the way up to 100 by lots of fish and fish oil, lots of sun, and vitamin d supplements(10000 IU day). From September to November, D dropped 20 points because of the sun being lower in the sky. My point being you don't simply get vitamin d up and then stop taking supplements.

I take 15000 IU from October to April and then drop to 10000 IU for the summer. I also get labs done quarterly to make sure d is high enough.

ETA: Just came across a study that says it is much more effective to take your D3 with your heaviest meal of the day.



> the *Cleveland Clinic Foundation* study showing a *56%* increase in _*25-hydroxyvitamin D*_ levels when *vitamin D* is taken with the *heaviest meal* of the day.


http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2012/ss2012_Vitamin-D-Blood-Levels_01.htm


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

TxMex said:


> I find that the cure usually involves spending the winter on a beach in Mexico(hence my moniker).
> 
> Vitamin D supplements have never helped me, tanning beds didn't help, expensive lights didn't help, more green foods didn't help either. My depression is so bad during the winter that I have to go south in the winter time.
> 
> I'm fighting it right now, but so far we haven't had a lot of overcast days. If that starts, I'll have to head down to south Texas at least. Before I could afford to travel, I spent the winter horribly depressed and pretty much non-functioning.


Have you had a lab done recently? You probably need to get your D into the 80-100 range. Lots of fish oil (cod liver oil is especially good) and supplements at high level.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I have chronic low D, even though I spend a lot of time outside. If I don't take a D3 supplement, I can immediately tell the difference. My biggest clue when I am low? Insomnia! I can NOT sleep if I don't take a D3 supplement.

I take it in the morning when I get up, before I eat or drink anything.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

My nutritionist friend said to take it with your fattiest meal since it needs fat to work. She suggested 5,000 IU twice a week--one mid week and one on the weekend.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> Have you had a lab done recently? You probably need to get your D into the 80-100 range. Lots of fish oil (cod liver oil is especially good) and supplements at high level.


I rarely go to see MD's. My Doctor is a Naturopath, so we have worked with different doses of Vitamin D through the years. I would still be working with dosages and change to diet except that I figured out it is cheaper to go to Mexico for the winter(and more enjoyable) than it is to pay to heat the house. I'm just running a bit late this year


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

The type of D3 you take makes a huge difference too. Liquid D3 seems to be much more effective than the pills.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i'm so thankful we're having this conversation!! i forgot about the liquid option. it's amazing how many people that i've had this 'sideline' conversation with. digging up my last blood-work papers but i'm betting nothing will address vit levels. i was concerned about sugars and cholestoral. sugars in line and my cholestrol was off the charts fantastic. nurse said they just don't see those numbers, outside of textbooks. vitamin levels weren't discussed. now i'm wondering why?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Mooselover said:


> i'm so thankful we're having this conversation!! i forgot about the liquid option. it's amazing how many people that i've had this 'sideline' conversation with. digging up my last blood-work papers but i'm betting nothing will address vit levels. i was concerned about sugars and cholestoral. sugars in line and my cholestrol was off the charts fantastic. nurse said they just don't see those numbers, outside of textbooks. vitamin levels weren't discussed. now i'm wondering why?


Because doctors don't prevent disease, they prescribe drugs for existing disease.


----------



## eggman (Mar 4, 2007)

Isee people taking 15,000 iu of vit. d. Is that a day or a week? I have been taking 2000 units per day (I thought that was a lot) for about six months, but I have seen no difference.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I take 10,000 a day. Kids ages 7, 4 and 1 take 2000-4000 (depending on if an extra drop makes it onto their tongue) a day. Hubs takes 5000 per day.
I am a zombie without it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

eggman said:


> Isee people taking 15,000 iu of vit. d. Is that a day or a week? I have been taking 2000 units per day (I thought that was a lot) for about six months, but I have seen no difference.


I take 15,000 IU/day. You need a lab test to know how much you should be taking. It only costs about $60 through a discount lab and you don't need a prescription.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

was just told a few days ago that my D level is 7 and prescribed 50k per week. Did not feel bad but also told I was diabetic. After research I have read that lack of vitamin D affects insulin levels. Hoping to get healthy in 2013. Did not feel unhealthy..just normal...now after reading this I wonder if I will have more energy with the vitamin D.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

TxMex said:


> I find that the cure usually involves spending the winter on a beach in Mexico(hence my moniker).



all winter? if so i'm jealus:ashamed:


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I, too, was prescribed 50k units a week. It's certainly helped.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I've also read that vit. D3 is excellent for keeping you from getting the flu or cold. So, I was thinking of taking it for that reason, but from what I read, you have to take it with calcium or it won't absorb well. 
For those that are taking it, do you notice you get sick less?


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

6e said:


> I've also read that vit. D3 is excellent for keeping you from getting the flu or cold. So, I was thinking of taking it for that reason, but from what I read, you have to take it with calcium or it won't absorb well.
> For those that are taking it, do you notice you get sick less?


I've been taking it for about 6 months now and haven't been sick at all, knock on wood. 

I haven't been depressed this winter so far either. That is a godsend for me!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I may try it. I have a lot of trouble with SAD in the winter. You would think I would get enough as much milk as I drink, but apparently not. Doesn't help with the perimenopause either.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

sooo...been taking 1K daily for about 3 weeks. not so sure i'm seeing a difference. maybe the difference is so subtle that i may or may not notice? it's been all cloudy and rainy here until the last couple of days. i gotta say, when the sun comes out (regardless of how chill it is), i am motivated.....what's that about???


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Mooselover said:


> sooo...been taking 1K daily for about 3 weeks. not so sure i'm seeing a difference. maybe the difference is so subtle that i may or may not notice? it's been all cloudy and rainy here until the last couple of days. i gotta say, when the sun comes out (regardless of how chill it is), i am motivated.....what's that about???


don't take this as a recommendation to take more, but 1K probably isn't enough to notice a change. Like several others here, when I was tested low, the Dr prescribed a single pill of 50K / week. I substituted OTC pills which was WAAAAY less expensive and a daily dosage.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

you live in FL and you take 50K..that's just insane!!! dont' u'ins have SUN and warmth there?? i live in a cloud-covered, cold to the bone, rainy state about 5 months outta 12. if you're low on D, i can't imagine where i be on the D-scale.....

many moose-thanx~ML


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Mooselover said:


> you live in FL and you take 50K..that's just insane!!! dont' u'ins have SUN and warmth there?? i live in a cloud-covered, cold to the bone, rainy state about 5 months outta 12. if you're low on D, i can't imagine where i be on the D-scale.....
> 
> many moose-thanx~ML


that was when I lived in the far north, where it is perpetually cold and dreary, and the snow piles deep...Virginia. In Florida, working outside most days without even a shirt on, I still have to take 2K/day to stay in the right range on blood tests.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I like the way Mike Adams--the health ranger--at Natural news.com puts it;
Three things to do to not get the flu.
1 Take vite D
2 Take some more vite D
3 Now take even more vite D

I read an excellent piece he wrote about how the huge percentage of peoples getting the flu had taken the so called **Flu shot** . . . . . .And about those who highly dose up on vite D have not been getting the flu.

It seems taking a high dose of vite D--a few thousand units--is far far less painful than enduring the pain of the flu........................


my three cents......


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

update....so, it's been about 3 full weeks on 1k per day. been taking with my heavist meal (lunch) with some fatty this or that (moose-thanx to frank for the suggestion). i really think i feel a difference. i AM NOT a morning person (never have been and doubt that's gonna change..EVER). i can't gauge my energy by mornings due to my nocturnal-ness. (i do work days and prefer it that way). what i have noticed is that i have more energy during the day and don't feel like going to bed at 6 pm anymore. when i do sleep, it feels more restful. i do seem to be dreaming more but that could be related to having a more restful sleep. thus far, no flu either. i'll probably give it another couple of weeks on the 1k to see how i feel. i may wish to ramp it up. many moose-thanks to all~ML


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Mooselover said:


> update....so, it's been about 3 full weeks on 1k per day. been taking with my heavist meal (lunch) with some fatty this or that (moose-thanx to frank for the suggestion). i really think i feel a difference. i AM NOT a morning person (never have been and doubt that's gonna change..EVER). i can't gauge my energy by mornings due to my nocturnal-ness. (i do work days and prefer it that way). what i have noticed is that i have more energy during the day and don't feel like going to bed at 6 pm anymore. when i do sleep, it feels more restful. i do seem to be dreaming more but that could be related to having a more restful sleep. thus far, no flu either. i'll probably give it another couple of weeks on the 1k to see how i feel. i may wish to ramp it up. many moose-thanks to all~ML


I have found the SAME effects as you. More energy and no more 3 pm sleepies. WAY more dreams - or just more vivid dreams. The dreams was the big thing I noticed but then I was realizing that I just feel more energy during the day. How funny you mentioned the dreams....


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

Annsni said:


> I have found the SAME effects as you. More energy and no more 3 pm sleepies. WAY more dreams - or just more vivid dreams. The dreams was the big thing I noticed but then I was realizing that I just feel more energy during the day. How funny you mentioned the dreams....


 
for me it was very subtle. my REM sleep (if i remember correctly, the dream state) takes place about 4 hrs prior to the alarm going off. also, i have more clarity of the dreams when i do wake up. also, my dreams have been very pleasant. i feel the dream state is very important to my mental health. i'm also going thru menapause. i'm sure that factors into the equation. thus far, i feel i'm having positive results with D. ~ML~


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

just wanted to update my D experience. yes, i have more energy, i sleep much better, i'm less stressed (not so easily rattled), dreams remain vivid, and for some unknown reason....my fingernails are growing stronger and faster than i've ever experienced!!!! i don't really need or want long fingernails but it's a very interesting side-effect i wasn't expecting. many-moose slobbers to all for their advice and recommendations. ~ML


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Good to hear.

Don't fall into the some is good more is better trap. Anyone taking more than 1K units/day probably is under a doc's supervision. I hope anyway.


----------



## mom2accjk (Jul 12, 2010)

I had low D and my doctor prescribed 50000 units a day for two weeks, then i went to once a week for four weeks, then once a month. I was feelng so tired at fourth month I went back for recheck and it was at 18. They redid the same schedule again. I am supposed to be on 50000 units once a month right now , but feel so tired and cannot sleep. So, I am taking 2000 units daily aling with the 50000 a month. I have always been able to tell when I am due bc I almost can't function i am so sleepy, cloudy thinking, and tired all day. I keep a si.us type headache when like that.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

mom2accjk said:


> I had low D and my doctor prescribed 50000 units a day for two weeks, then i went to once a week for four weeks, then once a month. I was feelng so tired at fourth month I went back for recheck and it was at 18. They redid the same schedule again. I am supposed to be on 50000 units once a month right now , but feel so tired and cannot sleep. So, I am taking 2000 units daily aling with the 50000 a month. I have always been able to tell when I am due bc I almost can't function i am so sleepy, cloudy thinking, and tired all day. I keep a si.us type headache when like that.


You might ask the Doctor if you can try taking the oral for a period of time - my chiropractor is pro vitamins, and his studies showed him that the shots are not as usable by the body.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I had a blood test done 3 weeks ago. My Vit D level was 21. The doctor prescribed 50,000 units of Vit D2 once a week, with food, for 12 weeks. After that I go back for another blood test. The doctor warned me that some people's levels don't increase enough on the first round of 50,000 unit doses, in which case they will get a second round. If my level is up sufficiently she will then prescribe a maintenance dose to be taken daily.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

frankva said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Don't fall into the some is good more is better trap. Anyone taking more than 1K units/day probably is under a doc's supervision. I hope anyway.


Not true. 1000 iu is a very small dose...


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

You need to take magnesium with d3, a lot of it as it does not absorb well, break it up several times a day otherwise you will get diarrhea

http://www.goodhealthwellnessblog.com/186/vitamin-d3-deficiency-magnesium-connection/


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

So how much magnesium daily?


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.easy-immune-health.com/magnesium-dosage.html



It kind of depends on what type mag oxide is normal form and does not absorb well, maybe 600 -800 mg broken up though the day... not all at once. What your body does not use gets flushed out causing softed stool... so not all at once


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you. haley1!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Where can we get Magnesium in food?

According to the site listed below:

Bran in whole grains, dried herbs, pumpkin squash, and watermelon seeds, mixed nuts, pine nuts, flax, Brazil nuts and sunflower....

http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/foods-high-in-magnesium.php


----------



## steadfree (Mar 10, 2010)

been taking D3 for over 2 winters---haven't been sick. If I get a sniffel--boast with Zinc and its gone. I get SAD in crappy Chicago winters--but feel more upbeat and no common cold issues. So I am a believer--I just use Vitacost and about 1000. I also read Calicum for uptake--but I love my milk.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Hey gang. Take as much as you feel safe taking, and get your blood checked. A good Dr will give you a script for Vitamin D, 25 hydroxy test. Remember the medical profession is catching up on admitting the need for higher levels of Vitamin D - they still cling to belief that 30 ng/mL is low but acceptable, with 100 ng/mL being entry to the toxic level. Dr Mercola says 50 to 70 is good, and I've seen it reported that those with chronic or debilitating illnesses need even higher levels.

I spoke with a dark skinned farmer gal yesterday who takes 5000 of D3 a day after finding her level on a blood test was 20.

Me: Male, 57 Years Old, eats balanced diet average dairy and meat, took 4000 IU D3 (NOT SYNTHETIC D2 such as the shots provide) for 9 months - getting large doses natural D from sunshine. 

I feel victorious that my level is 65.6 ng/mL :thumb: That is over one million IU in 9 months (80,000 units over) and just at the top of desired.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Here is a link to a Dr Mercola article on Vitamin D3:

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...-to-get-your-vitamin-d-to-healthy-ranges.aspx

Also, here is a link from the above article for a project that will register persons to participate - for a fee which is below the cost of paid blood tests. They send participants a questionnaire and report results to you.

https://www.grassrootshealth.net/proj-welcome?pr=45284

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=



frankva said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Don't fall into the some is good more is better trap. Anyone taking more than 1K units/day probably is under a doc's supervision. I hope anyway.





Sparkie said:


> Not true. 1000 iu is a very small dose...





Elizabeth said:


> I had a blood test done 3 weeks ago. My Vit D level was 21. The doctor prescribed 50,000 units of Vit D2 once a week, with food, for 12 weeks. After that I go back for another blood test. The doctor warned me that some people's levels don't increase enough on the first round of 50,000 unit doses, in which case they will get a second round. If my level is up sufficiently she will then prescribe a maintenance dose to be taken daily.





Mooselover said:


> just wanted to update my D experience. yes, i have more energy, i sleep much better, i'm less stressed (not so easily rattled), dreams remain vivid, and for some unknown reason....my fingernails are growing stronger and faster than i've ever experienced!!!! i don't really need or want long fingernails but it's a very interesting side-effect i wasn't expecting. many-moose slobbers to all for their advice and recommendations. ~ML


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

*Myself, DH, son 15 and son 12 all take 5,000 per day. None of us had any flu this year. 

*Try for 15 minutes of sun per day when it is out with NO sunscreen. 

*For your wintertime blues, get a SAD light. It makes a huge difference for those of us in the PNW who have a hard time with the constant gray in the weather. 

*I invested in a Sunrise Alarm Clock...it simulates the sunrise. Again for the wintertime blues. I set it to slowly light up the room 30 minutes prior to the actual alarm going off. I used to be sooo grumpy in the morning and this has really helped.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

So what brand of Vitamins are people taking? While I'm still trying to get my head around my thyroid research I keep running into D3. Now reading the last 2 pages makes me think of my youngest who isn't really sleeping and wondering about his levels and mine. 
Do you do a multi or are you taking D then Magnesium and calcium seperate? I have to get all this info in while I'm not brain fogged.  did someone say that lack of D can make you foggy?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

housewife said:


> So what brand of Vitamins are people taking? While I'm still trying to get my head around my thyroid research I keep running into D3. Now reading the last 2 pages makes me think of my youngest who isn't really sleeping and wondering about his levels and mine.
> Do you do a multi or are you taking D then Magnesium and calcium seperate? I have to get all this info in while I'm not brain fogged.  did someone say that lack of D can make you foggy?


Calcium and Magnesium should be as Calcium Citrate and Magnesium Citrate.
Calcium Carbonate is nowhere near as useful. We take Puritans Pride 100 MG of each.

We take 2 Thorne Citrate Formula Multi- Vitamins, 6 is the full daily suggestion.

We take 4000 IU of Puritan's D3 from August to June, and 2000 from Father's Day to Mid August, due to getting so much sun.


----------



## mom2accjk (Jul 12, 2010)

I was very low (11) so I was put on prescription 50000 units a day for two weeks then i went to weekly and then once a month. At recheck I was still low so I repeated that. Now I take the 50000 once a minth and just supplement with 2-4000 units a day over the counter. 

One of my symptoms is aching hips and legs. I didnt know it was related until the doctor asked if i had trouble. I also get insomnia and very tired.


----------

